# What cage??



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Im looking to get a hamster or 2. I love syrian hammies and have had some years ago.

What cage would you recommend is safer to have when we also have cats about??


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone?????????


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Well for a syrian (Which'd have to be a lone hamster, they can;t be kept in pairs or anything) The hamster heaven or the cambridge are good, loads of space for the hamster to live in. You can get them for cheap off ebay if you;re so inclined 

so long as the cats can;t get to it it should be ok 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally love savic cambridge but you may want to get a cage like a hagen zoozone which is mainly plastic..

They are huge so loads of room for toys...

Though you will have to put mesh on the top as the bar spacing is too wide for hamsters (its supposed to be for rabbits) and they may escape otherwise

Hagen Zoozone Small Animal Critter Home - Medium Pink

I also love the Gabber rex cages... they are hard to find but they sometimes have them on ebay... I won one for £6 

HarveyHams

oooo and piccies of the newbie please...

You may also want to post this in the rodents section as we dont often come in here


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanx guys

Just want a cage where my cats cant attempt to get the hammie and eat for dinner


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx guys
> 
> Just want a cage where my cats cant attempt to get the hammie and eat for dinner


hahahahaha


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

What kind of hamster are you thinking of getting???


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> What kind of hamster are you thinking of getting???


Well i was thinking of a syrian. I had different hammies before but i havnt had one in about 10 years


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Syrians are lovely hammies to have, if you have them from a baby and handle them lots they'll be really tame. They have to be kept on their own otherwise they'll fight though. Other smaller breeds like dwarf and chinese hammies I believe are more skittish and less handleable 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Syrians are lovely hammies to have, if you have them from a baby and handle them lots they'll be really tame. They have to be kept on their own otherwise they'll fight though. Other smaller breeds like dwarf and chinese hammies I believe are more skittish and less handleable
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I had a syrian that i called hammy and he/she was lovely. I handled it everyday and i cried my eyes out when he/she died.

I will just get the 1 and i deffo wont be buying it from pets at home lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I had a syrian that i called hammy and he/she was lovely. I handled it everyday and i cried my eyes out when he/she died.
> 
> I will just get the 1 and i deffo wont be buying it from pets at home lol


I think Srhdufe on heres hamster just had a litter... Bug her and see if you can have one  (Keep poking her though, she won;t want to let any of them go. She's a hoarder I tells ye )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I think Srhdufe on heres hamster just had a litter... Bug her and see if you can have one  (Keep poking her though, she won;t want to let any of them go. She's a hoarder I tells ye )
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Aww bless her

I wouldnt want to let them go either lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I think Srhdufe on heres hamster just had a litter... Bug her and see if you can have one  (Keep poking her though, she won;t want to let any of them go. She's a hoarder I tells ye )
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Me a ham hoarder???? :blushing:

Hehehehe maybe


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Me a ham hoarder???? :blushing:
> 
> Hehehehe maybe


Sorry I just wanted to add...... Ham hoarder ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha h a.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry I just wanted to add...... Ham hoarder ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha h a.


Well so are you!! :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Well so are you!! :001_tt2:


Nope I've decided that I am a very very small hamster sanctuary, not a Ham hoarder.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Nope I've decided that I am a very very small hamster sanctuary, not a Ham hoarder.


hahahaha well i think i must be that too then seen as tho i have more hams than you :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hahahaha well i think i must be that too then seen as tho i have more hams than you :001_tt2:


That could depend on if Fred is pregnant with 26 babies


----------

